# Do most home-boarding services not accept unneutered male staffie/rotties



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all

I was just looking at holidays4dogs, out of interest really. ON their FAQ it says 'they don't discriminate against breeds' but then goes on to say they won't place unneutered male rottie or staffie with home boarders. Is this a typical policy?

I don't have an unneutered dog I was just a bit surprised really.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Some entire males are more prone to same-sex aggression. Dobermans spring to mind. It could be that.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I know that some home boarders do specify no entire males ...especially if they have other dogs ...and some specify the size of the dogs they board ...but listing breed types they won't take, purely on 'reputation ' is a bit much....and pretty ineffectual I would have thought as any breed can be a potential problem. 

J


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I know a lot of home boarders in my area won't take dogs if they aren't neutered.
Plus most insist on meeting the dog and checking it is ok with any resident dogs but I've never heard of one discriminating on breed, although there are a few that only board small/medium dogs.


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, this is what I don't understand, I've never owned a rottie or staffie but have worked with them in kennels, but I can't see how specifying a certain breed would help with aggression. I can understand about entire males though. I might re-read it in case I am going mad and read it wrong!

I am thinking about home boarding, both my dogs are neutered. What worries me is my dozy 6 year old male turned into a lunatic when my bitch had a season (when I first got her, her age was uncertain so the vets wanted to wait a season to work out where she was in her cycle as she was guessed at 7 months old), he followed her around, whined if he couldn't be right next to her, and tied with her! He definitely doesn't have any testicles though! I'm worried that could happen again??

Has anyone else had that happen?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

For some reason people seem to believe that certain breeds are prone to same sex aggression  and entire males more so! While neither of my dogs are DA, my spayed bitch would be more of a problem than my entire male! My last dog was neutered but didn't like bitches at all, my entire male prefer entire male dogs too! Strangely those breeds bandied about as same sex aggressive rarely are!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Does seem odd. I would be more worried about my neutered male gsp with other male dogs than I would either of my last two entire male rotties. Only rottie I've had that I would be worried about being with strangers/other dogs was a spayed bitch.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

that doesn't make sense, any breed can be aggressive. And same sex doesn't really make a difference unless they come across a bitch in heat out on walks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

A lot of boarding facilities here don’t allow intact dogs or bitches. Many of them allow free play among the boarders, so I get it, you never know if a bitch is having a silent heat or what could transpire from that. 

My own preference is for boarding facilities to not allow dog interactions, so I purposefully look for places that don’t and most of those places have no restriction on intact dogs and bitches.

Breed restrictions for boarding facilities simply piss me off and I refuse to give my business to any facility that discriminates against specific breeds.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Some breeds are prone to same sex aggression, even breed clubs, breeders and knowledgeable owners agree on this. Of course there are exceptions to the rule, and in some cases neutering does not change things


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kirksandallchins said:


> Some breeds are prone to same sex aggression, even breed clubs, breeders and knowledgeable owners agree on this. Of course there are exceptions to the rule, and in some cases neutering does not change things


If I had a pound for every breed expert or just doggie person in general who told me an entire male rottie could never live with another male dog let alone another entire male dog I'd be very rich. Now if they had told me "some male rotties" I would have respected their opinion. I've had two entire male rotties - they both lived (at different times) with an entire male gsp. The gsp ruled the roost. The only two dogs out of all of mine over the years I've had fight? - my current two neutered male pointers. Just not possible to generalise.


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks, very interesting


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think it's necessarily the 'same-sex agression' that they are safe guarding against or else the list would contain other breeds that are supposedly 'known for it'. I suspect this is just good old fashioned discrimination against those scary breeds we read so much about lol What they don't want is a scary breed with hormones 

The Home Boarding establishments In my experience don't accept entire males because it can become a bit tricky if an un neutered female dog is giving off hormones. It's not breed specific, they simply don't take any entire males. 

J


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

it is up to home boarders or kennel owners what breeds and sexes they do or do not take. I can actually see the point with home boarders. The dogs have to live together and if a large breed dog does show aggression it is more likely to inflict damage. Also if a collie or a spaniel inflicts a bite on another visiting dog I am sure the owner would accept it. If a rottie or a staffie or a German Shepherd did the same the other owner would probably rant on that the home boarder had no right to take such a nasty dog. Idiotic but I fear it may be true and why would a home boarder want to set themselves up to take a lot of flack from owners when they can just take the 'easier' breeds.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

kirksandallchins said:


> Some breeds are prone to same sex aggression, even breed clubs, breeders and knowledgeable owners agree on this. Of course there are exceptions to the rule, and in some cases neutering does not change things


So you are saying Rottweilers are same sex aggressive?? @kirksandallchins ???? please point me in the direction of what breed club or breeders and knowledgeable owners who agree on this?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Blitz said:


> it is up to home boarders or kennel owners what breeds and sexes they do or do not take. I can actually see the point with home boarders. The dogs have to live together and if a large breed dog does show aggression it is more likely to inflict damage. Also if a collie or a spaniel inflicts a bite on another visiting dog I am sure the owner would accept it. If a rottie or a staffie or a German Shepherd did the same the other owner would probably rant on that the home boarder had no right to take such a nasty dog. Idiotic but I fear it may be true and why would a home boarder want to set themselves up to take a lot of flack from owners when they can just take the 'easier' breeds.


So if the home boarder is concerned about large/powerful breeds why only state rotties and staffies? why not Newfies, Labs, Great Danes, Irish Wolfhounds etc etc. If they are concerned about their ability to manage rotties and staffies or other large/powerful breeds why not just say "I only board small dogs who have been neutered as that is all I am confident dealing with". I'm afraid I would not trust any of my dogs to this boarder as the stating they won't place unneutered male rotties or staffies suggests they don't see a problem with neutered males or spayed bitches regardless of breed/individual dog. I would far rather trust someone prepared to meet and assess the dog as an individual which is exactly what they all are.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Both home boarders I used didn't even ask if Cash was entire so doubt they had an issue with it, but then gain I only used them because they boarded no other dogs at the same time, so sole attention was on Cash.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Blitz said:


> it is up to home boarders or kennel owners what breeds and sexes they do or do not take. I can actually see the point with home boarders. The dogs have to live together and if a large breed dog does show aggression it is more likely to inflict damage. Also if a collie or a spaniel inflicts a bite on another visiting dog I am sure the owner would accept it. If a rottie or a staffie or a German Shepherd did the same the other owner would probably rant on that the home boarder had no right to take such a nasty dog. Idiotic but I fear it may be true and why would a home boarder want to set themselves up to take a lot of flack from owners when they can just take the 'easier' breeds.


See, I'm not at all comfortable with my dogs having to interact with other dogs without me or OH there, in a strange environment no less. I think that's just a recipe for problems anyway.

Of course this makes me sound like a total hypocrite, because I've had friends dogs come stay with us and fosters, and I'd be fine with my two going to specific friends who are dog professionals and know my dogs very well, but in general, I think any boarding set up where dogs from different homes interact all day is just asking for trouble. Even the most mellow of dogs is going to be a little stressed in a new environment without his/her humans and is not going to be as tolerant of other dogs because of that stress.

As for large breeds and more potential damage though, aren't staffies much smaller dogs than labs? So why would an owner care less about a bite from a staffie? I'm not following your point here


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

ouesi said:


> See, I'm not at all comfortable with my dogs having to interact with other dogs without me or OH there, in a strange environment no less. I think that's just a recipe for problems anyway.
> 
> Of course this makes me sound like a total hypocrite, because I've had friends dogs come stay with us and fosters, and I'd be fine with my two going to specific friends who are dog professionals and know my dogs very well, but in general, I think any boarding set up where dogs from different homes interact all day is just asking for trouble. Even the most mellow of dogs is going to be a little stressed in a new environment without his/her humans and is not going to be as tolerant of other dogs because of that stress.
> 
> As for large breeds and more potential damage though, aren't staffies much smaller dogs than labs? So why would an owner care less about a bite from a staffie? I'm not following your point here


Because staffies are evil?...so the other owner would react worse to a staffy bite than a lab bite.

Sadly that is a possibility.

I was just about to say, staffies aren't large.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> Because staffies are evil?...so the other owner would react worse to a staffy bite than a lab bite.
> 
> Sadly that is a possibility.
> 
> I was just about to say, staffies aren't large.


But only staffy and Rottweiler dogs it would seem bitches are no issue what so ever


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Meezey said:


> But only staffy and Rottweiler dogs it would seem bitches are no issue what so ever


Well no, because bitches are girls...and girls are always sweetness and light? Lol


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> Well no, because bitches are girls...and girls are always sweetness and light? Lol


KT didn't get that memo.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Meezey said:


> For some reason people seem to believe that certain breeds are prone to same sex aggression  and entire males more so! While neither of my dogs are DA, my spayed bitch would be more of a problem than my entire male! My last dog was neutered but didn't like bitches at all, my entire male prefer entire male dogs too! Strangely those breeds bandied about as same sex aggressive rarely are!


I think it's one of those things that has been totally warped and taken so out of context as to no longer make much sense.

It's no secret that some breeds are more idiot proof than others. It is absolutely true that some breeds are more likely to mature in to less tolerant dogs than others. A savvy owner can head that breed potential off at the pass and not have issues. An owner who's not savvy or totally stupid about it, can definitely turn run-of-the-mill dog intolerance in to DA just with incompetent handling. 
And bitches in heat around intact males are most definitely a trigger for some fun scrapes and squabbles. Obviously with competent handling this is not an issue, as witnessed at all the shows worldwide where intact males and females of all sorts of breeds are expected to compete and be in the same area together without aggressing.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Why not just ask the boarder why they say no entire staffies or rotties? There seems little point in us speculating when the answer lies with them.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Home boarders can really specify what they want to in terms of dogs they will take and those they will refuse. Nothing anyone can do about it if their restrictions are stated up front.

But personally, I would be very, very careful of using any home boarding service in any case.

We've been looking for boarding for Sophie when we go on holiday, but without any success.
Many of those advertising home boarding in our area have quite tight restrictions on dogs (on small as well as larger dogs) but to be honest, I wouldn't be entirely happy leaving Sophie with them in any case.
The give away for me is that many of the websites advertise their vacancies for home boarders on a page on the site and I'm not particularly sure that they are strict enough with who they use as home boarders.

In our area, for example, many of the home boarders advertised are by Spanish and Italian women. Nothing wrong with that, but they are all living in one bedroom flats with no pets. Makes me wonder for a start whether they are actually allowed to have pets at all, and are just doing this to get some extra money and hoping their landlords won't find out.

I would prefer to stick to a dog kennels - a well-run hygienic one of course - for Sophie, as I think she would get on better if not forced to socialise with other dogs.
But of course, good kennels at this time of the year are filled to the brim.
(So Sophie will be traveling with us instead )


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> See, I'm not at all comfortable with my dogs having to interact with other dogs without me or OH there, in a strange environment no less. I think that's just a recipe for problems anyway.
> 
> Of course this makes me sound like a total hypocrite, because I've had friends dogs come stay with us and fosters, and I'd be fine with my two going to specific friends who are dog professionals and know my dogs very well, but in general, I think any boarding set up where dogs from different homes interact all day is just asking for trouble. Even the most mellow of dogs is going to be a little stressed in a new environment without his/her humans and is not going to be as tolerant of other dogs because of that stress.
> 
> As for large breeds and more potential damage though, aren't staffies much smaller dogs than labs? So why would an owner care less about a bite from a staffie? I'm not following your point here


I said it was idiotic but so many people, including dog owners, think staffies are huge killers. It has even been said on here that staffies are big strong dogs. Funnily enough I met a staff cross lab but looks like a big staffie and the owner also has a lab and says the lab is the stronger of the two. BUT if Joe Bloggs has a dog with a home boarder and comes home to find it has been ripped up by a lab they are going to think it was an out of character accident, but if they come home to a dog ripped up by a staffie they are going to blame the home boarder for daring to have such a dreadful breed. Incidentally the home boarder near me that I would use if I had to has her own very large staffie!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

@Blitz not liking for the content, but I see what you're saying now.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Franklin said:


> Yes, this is what I don't understand, I've never owned a rottie or staffie but have worked with them in kennels, but I can't see how specifying a certain breed would help with aggression. I can understand about entire males though. I might re-read it in case I am going mad and read it wrong!
> 
> I am thinking about home boarding, both my dogs are neutered. What worries me is my dozy 6 year old male turned into a lunatic when my bitch had a season (when I first got her, her age was uncertain so the vets wanted to wait a season to work out where she was in her cycle as she was guessed at 7 months old), he followed her around, whined if he couldn't be right next to her, and tied with her! He definitely doesn't have any testicles though! I'm worried that could happen again??
> 
> Has anyone else had that happen?


Just seen this post and in answer to question regarding castrated dogs getting aroused by bitches in season, yes it happens. So could possibly happen again. So I feel your pain, my Jovi is 15, was castrated at 18 months and I can always tell when there is a bitch in season and hes always been very interested in my own bitches when in season too. Its just one of those things.
Some castrated dogs, and some intact males couldn't give too hoots about female dogs, its just the look of the draw.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

My dog boarder won't take entire males full stop regardless of breed. 

That aside, for her it's a behaviour thing rather than a breed thing. Mine refused to board a colleagues Spinone because he was far too over the top with her other boarders during a trial day! Fair enough I say, it's her house and she has to put up with the dogs for a couple of weeks, so it has to fit in with her life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Mine refused to board a colleagues Spinone because he was far too over the top with her other boarders during a trial day! Fair enough I say, it's her house and she has to put up with the dogs for a couple of weeks, so it has to fit in with her life.


See that makes sense to me, basing restrictions on behavior. But breed restrictions don't make any sense to me I'm afraid. Unless it's something like my great dane being rejected because they don't have kennels with doors big enough to accommodate her, or because they're afraid of bloat - that to me is valid.

My own mutt dog (who happens to be large and with definite bully-breed in him) was rejected by 3 separate kennels because of how he looks and that I requested he not interact with other dogs. 
The kennels where he does stay, they love him. He's super easy to deal with, and he "listens" which is an anomaly apparently  As far as I'm concerned it's their loss to the other places. They would have had a good client, easy dogs, and lots of referrals.


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Just seen this post and in answer to question regarding castrated dogs getting aroused by bitches in season, yes it happens. So could possibly happen again. So I feel your pain, my Jovi is 15, was castrated at 18 months and I can always tell when there is a bitch in season and hes always been very interested in my own bitches when in season too. Its just one of those things.
> Some castrated dogs, and some intact males couldn't give too hoots about female dogs, its just the look of the draw.


It's good to know he's not the only castrated male like this, thanks. I was worried something had gone wrong with his op!!


----------



## lovehoundsedinburgh (Mar 22, 2012)

Franklin said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just looking at holidays4dogs, out of interest really. ON their FAQ it says 'they don't discriminate against breeds' but then goes on to say they won't place unneutered male rottie or staffie with home boarders. Is this a typical policy?
> 
> ...


we have boarded in the past and will do again..we have never stipulated a dog or bitch should be neutered. We have walked entire dogs in a group and not once have they been a problem...and Id like to add we have been doing this for 7 yrs now, 5 days a week, 50 weeks a yr. I dont see the problem..and we have entire dogs of our own. I do think many inexperienced dog workers go by the myth. There is the other side of the coin where if a home boarder has their own dogs, they may be intolerant of other entires.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't really get the breed issue, but certainly in my Council licence for home boarding it states that entire males and bitches in or due to be in season cannot be boarded together, or boarded with resident dogs. I guess many of us have resident dogs hence we cannot board entire males (of any breed) in order to comply with our licenses.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Never heard of it myself. However I fail to see how home boarders can be allowed to let dogs of any breed or gender to mix. I'm not allowed to in a kennel environment unless the dogs are from the same family and the owner gives written consent. I suppose if these home boarders were licenced it would be a different matter.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

foxiesummer said:


> However I fail to see how home boarders can be allowed to let dogs of any breed or gender to mix.


Doggy Day Care/play groups have any number of dogs interacting together. I think it does depend on the license stipulation. And I know the boarder ( licensed ) we have used in the past has to gain permission of the owner (us) if there are to be other dogs present (apart from their own).

J


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

IME I've never seen one discriminate on particular breed but many won't take intact dogs. 
One of the ones is selective about intact bitches in that they ask if they could possibly be due in season and ask that you sort out a back up plan just in case. They used to take unneutered males but eventually got sick of their house being peed all over and changed the rules.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

foxiesummer said:


> Never heard of it myself. However I fail to see how home boarders can be allowed to let dogs of any breed or gender to mix. I'm not allowed to in a kennel environment unless the dogs are from the same family and the owner gives written consent. I suppose if these home boarders were licenced it would be a different matter.


I've used several licensed homeboarders who allow dogs to mix with owners written consent. Supervised, obviously.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

spots said:


> I've used several licensed homeboarders who allow dogs to mix with owners written consent. Supervised, obviously.


I am a licensed boarder and it is quite clear in the terms of my licence that I can only have dogs from the same family staying at any one time (and then only a max of 3) So any boarder who is mixing dogs from different family groups is clearly not adhering to the terms of the licence (unless there are differences in council rules depending on what county you are in.) My licence allows me to have a resident dog and cats but the owner of the boarder has to sign to say they are aware of this.

I know a lot of boarders down here have several dogs staying from different families but they tend to be the unlicensed boarders who frankly are operating illegally and whose insurance is basically void.

I do get really miffed by unlicensed boarders as I do my utmost to get things right and I see them making a fortune out of just doing what they like. I really cannot understand how dog owners do not check to see that home boarders are licensed before booking their dogs in but I guess it is about lack of information and most people are simply not aware.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

spots said:


> I've used several licensed homeboarders who allow dogs to mix with owners written consent. Supervised, obviously.


Sorry but unless they are on a different licence to me then they are operating illegally


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Waggle n Purrs said:


> Sorry but unless they are on a different licence to me then they are operating illegally


I'll ask my dog walker next time I see her. 
I have always seen copies of license and insurance docs when I've signed contracts with dog care providers - don't merely assume they exist. 
I consider it highly unlikely that they're operating illegally especially as one in particular (I've used a few) are part of national franchise. 
There must be variations on licenses to allow the likes of daycare facilities to operate.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

spots said:


> I'll ask my dog walker next time I see her.
> I have always seen copies of license and insurance docs when I've signed contracts with dog care providers - don't merely assume they exist.
> I consider it highly unlikely that they're operating illegally especially as one in particular (I've used a few) are part of national franchise.
> There must be variations on licenses to allow the likes of daycare facilities to operate.


I think different councils have different rules tbh but it is quite interesting to know what other places do and don't allow. Down here we have the LAcors licence so maybe they have a different one where you are.
With regards the franchise side of things, I have recently had a couple of owners come to me because they have found the franchise experience rather wanting. One of the boarders that she was put in touch with via one of these big companies couldn't even speak English so how on earth she could understand all the dog's needs etc is beyond me. Scary!


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Waggle n Purrs said:


> I think different councils have different rules tbh but it is quite interesting to know what other places do and don't allow. Down here we have the LAcors licence so maybe they have a different one where you are.
> With regards the franchise side of things, I have recently had a couple of owners come to me because they have found the franchise experience rather wanting. One of the boarders that she was put in touch with via one of these big companies couldn't even speak English so how on earth she could understand all the dog's needs etc is beyond me. Scary!


I won't assume all of the national branches would meet my standards. I merely expected that a franchisee wouldn't be allowed to openly operate illegally for as long as they've been running.

I don't make any rash decisions about who has access to my dog. I've been using them for walking and the odd days/nights over for a year now and I constantly recommend them. They do a fantastic job with my dog, she loves them and I trust them. 
I did switch to them as I found another service provider a little lacking. Everything fine on paper and nothing was drastically wrong...just not good _enough_.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I always thought the exclusion of some breeds was to do with insurance ?

Taken from http://www.bespokedogboarding.co.uk/faq.htm after a quick Google search. 
Do you home board such breeds as Bull Mastiff, Great Dane, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, German Shepherds, Rottweiler, Japanese Akita, Rhodesian Ridgeback and similar types of breeds?
A: We do not home board any of the breeds mentioned above as our agreement with the local council Vet and our Pet Business Insurance does not cover us for such breeds.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

When I ran a small boarding kennels I exercised all the regulars together - and took videos of them playing together to show owners (long before mobile phones). Very regulars usually ended up living as family in the house including (shock horror) an entire staffie, who lived very happily with my young daughter and 2 spayed and one unspayed bitches. Even back then there was quite a stigma over staffies but to me he was just a small friendly dog.


----------

